# How rare is it for a horse to have two blue eyes?



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

There is a horse at our barn that has two blue eyes. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I have two horses that have both blue eyes. It's pretty common particularly in paint horses.


----------



## Brianna6432 (Jan 25, 2010)

kevinshorses said:


> I have two horses that have both blue eyes. It's pretty common particularly in paint horses.


Ahhh, yes. Carly is a registered paint, though, she's solid black.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

The funny thing about blue eyed horses is that you can't see their eyes when you're riding them.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

So true Kevin. It is very common on paint horses, especially when the white runs close to their eyes. It is less common but not unheard of for a horse with little white to have blue eyes. I personally don't care one way or the other but horses like your Carly and Mystique (another member's horse) that are dark but have two blue eyes are particularly stunning. I would love to see a pic of Carly.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Not really rare or uncommon. Seems generally you either love them or hate them. Personally I like them, but I actually prefer one of each (one blue, one brown), best of both Worlds! And I've known some people that for them the eyes have to match (both blue or both brown). What I don't like is a white face w/ dark eyes.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I knew a camp horse who was solid liver chestnut with a very thin stripe down her face, and two deep blue eyes. She was a pretty little thing, and a real sweetheart. Scout gets a lot of guff about his eyes. He has one bright blue and one brown. At some point he seems to have gotten into a wreck and part of his brown eyelid is missing (no clue what happened, it was before I owned him, and it doesn't seem to bother him now). When he gets excited mom thinks he looks a little crazy with his one blue eye bugging out and his fuzzy pony mane everywhere. :shock: I think it gives his face character and expression. :lol:

It's definitely more common to see blue eyes in paints and horses with bald faces. The one two-blue-eyed horse I knew was Quarter and Morgan, no paint in her as far as anyone I talked to knew. Who knows what Scout is deep down. I do agree that two blues with dark hair around them is really pretty.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Blue eyed horses creep me out, although they certainly have their fans. I also find bald faces to be less than attractive.

Part of it goes back to my early years in the Arabian show world. Blue eyes and bald faces were considered conformation faults, and you never saw a horse with either of those in the show ring.

You also never saw a purebred with body spots, because those were also considered conformation faults. Nowadays, sabino markings aren't considered detrimental to a horse.

I haven't shown in many years, but have attended Regional and National Arabian shows as a volunteer, so have seen a lot of changes.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

i,ve 2 horses with blue eyes and its very common in gypsy c0bs but i don,t care about them either way


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Blue eyed horses creep me out, although they certainly have their fans. I also find bald faces to be less than attractive.
> 
> Part of it goes back to my early years in the Arabian show world. Blue eyes and bald faces were considered conformation faults, and you never saw a horse with either of those in the show ring.
> 
> ...


Oh direct shot at my horse! Lol its cool. My horse is bald faced and has a blue eye. I love it.


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

There is a paint at the horse show series I show in that I always see, and it has two blue eyes. It is certainly interesting looking, though not my cup of tea.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

paintsrule said:


> Oh direct shot at my horse! Lol its cool. My horse is bald faced and has a blue eye. I love it.


I just never liked blue eyes, and a bald faced horse makes me think of Hereford cattle. 

Doesn't mean they're bad horses, just that they're not something I'd pick out to take home. Which means there's more of 'em for those of you who do like 'em! :wink:


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> I just never liked blue eyes, and a bald faced horse makes me think of Hereford cattle.
> 
> Doesn't mean they're bad horses, just that they're not something I'd pick out to take home. Which means there's more of 'em for those of you who do like 'em! :wink:


 I understand what you're saying, no hard feelings lol. I never really liked them till I got my boy. Even now hes not completly bald just 3 quarters of the way there, the poser. 

I never thought I'd pick something that looked like him but lo and behold, here he is.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

One of my geldings is a registered paint. He's cremello and has two blue eyes. I have to look twice at his eyes though because his skin is so pink, my heart skips a beat when I think something's wrong with his eyes LOL!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

paintsrule said:


> I never thought I'd pick something that looked like him but lo and behold, here he is.


I have two breeds I said I'd NEVER own; a TB and an Appaloosa.

Never say never. God likes to make a fool of you if you do!


----------

